# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Ca nhạc >  Nào biết nào hay

## thuty

Ngày xưa quen em anh noí rằng

nào có một mối tình trên đời

hạnh phúc bằng mồi tình chúng mình

lời nói làm mây trời xanh



Ngày qua thương nhau anh nói rằng

trần thế đẹp nhất là đôi mình

trọn kiếp chỉ có một mối tình

lời hứa làm nên dòng sông



Rồi tiếng nói đó đã xa dần

đã phai tàn, đã không còn

hình bóng thiếu nữ dễ thương nào

đã chen vào mối duyên đầu



Từng đêm em nghe nơi vũ trường

rằng những lời hứa là qua đường

rằng chúng tình tứ là quá thường

mà thước nào đo tình thương.



Tình yêu còn xanh như áng trời, ngày đêm

tình nghĩa ngọt muôn lời

tình đắn vào lúc tình cuối thời

nào biết, nào hay, tình ơi



Đời như cơ quay trên chiếu vạc

mặc phải là những lời ước thề

mặc trái là bóng hình não nề

lời hứa, chợt đến, chợt đi



Hạnh phúc khắp chốn đến nơi nào

bước chân nào đã hay sầu

người thiếu nữ ánh mắt yêu kiều

kéo anh kéo anh rời mối duyên đầu



Từng đêm em nghe nơi vũ trường

rằng những lời hứa là qua đường

rằng chúng tình tứ là quá thường

mà thước nào đo tình thương

lời hứa, chợt đến, chợt đi

----------

